
ZX Spectrum reboot project's Great Ormond Street charity cash questions - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/13/zx_spectrum_vega_firm_withheld_great_ormond_st_donations/
======
detaro
please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
again regarding posting frequency.

